
World's first battery free bluetooth chip pulls from the air - avi990
https://futurism.com/the-byte/battery-free-bluetooth-chip
======
karmakaze
A 'crystal radio' for a new generation.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crystal_radio](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crystal_radio)

